# Can not open tty1 after installing Ly



## agoodfella (Aug 29, 2022)

Hello there, I have a freshly installed FreeBSD. I installed OpenBox and Ly display manager. I did the things that are written here (I wrote tty=2 instead of tty=3 on the /etc/ly/config.ini and ttyv1 instead of ttyv2 in /etc/ttys like on the official pkg-message). Sadly when I rebooted my vm it launched into tty0 with the default login prompt instead of Ly and when I tried to open tty1 nothing happened. The other tty's open just fine but when I press the key combination to open tty1 nothing happens. Not only that but when I try to launch Ly manually it gives the error "failed to access console" when I press enter it does nothing. If I try to open Ly with doas (which I know is a bad idea) It just gives me a blank screen.


----------

